# PNI Fire Bombs!!!



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

This claims to be the strongest fat burner on the market. I see it has much caffeine, Green tea & Guarana in. Main ingredient Geranium.

Are these clowns having a laugh or what??


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milzeh said:


> This claims to be the strongest fat burner on the market. I see it has much caffeine, Green tea & Guarana in. Main ingredient Geranium.
> 
> Are these clowns having a laugh or what??


there seem to be a lot of fat burners making this claim at present. I am currently working my way through three of them and reviewing them after use. Have done dexaprine, and about to start Warrior Blaze, then moving onto Ultimate Weight Loss Stack. The profile of this one looks similar to a number out there including Warrior Blaze (it uses caffeine rather than guarana - but to the same end result), anything that sticks Geranium Oil Extract in it (or 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine, MethylHexaneAmine, Geranamine) all seem to make the same claim! :lol:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Milzeh my man ! I own PNI, and have brought Fire Bombs to market along with a line of other supplements namely a 70% Whey, a Mass gainer comprising oats/malto, creatine monohydrate, and a pre workout product which is very similar to jack3D , hemo rage etc... as it is geranium based. I put the link up on Facebook yesterday, and have put this on our site as THE STRONGEST FAT BURNER ON THE MARKET - you may be able to find stronger, this is the strongest i have tried, and i have tried pretty much every fat burner you could think of. every company owner is going to promote their product as they best out there, if they believe it is, and will stand up with similar products I would be more than happy to send some up to you, in fact anybody who would like to inbox me i will gladly send some samples out to see what you think . People tolerate geranium differently some get a very good kick from it, some get nothing.....And i will have you know my clowning days are over


----------



## spenc1975 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi mate, I am interested in trying these, can i get a sample as you offer?


----------

